# Zero turn plow A few questions



## doublewide6 (Oct 30, 2011)

I never thought that I would want/need a plow on my zero turn tractor, but now I have one. I saw a Craigslist listing for an Exmark zero turn plow and got very interested. The plow looks very well built and just bolts onto the Exmark mower. It has an electric actuator to move it up and down by pushing a switch and you can rotate it side to side manually. 

I like the fact the zero turn can rotate 360* and get into tight places. I was worried about the tires slipping, but the guy I bought it from had these really nice rubber tractor chains they protect the driveway and give you traction. Furthermore, the guy that sold it told me worked for a tractor dealer and really knew somethings about zero turn mowers and plows. He had a 21hp exmark and I have a 27 hp exmark and I feel this thing is going to move some snow. He told me he could push 6" easily and up to 12" but your asking for trouble if you let that much snow pile up.

So I set the thing up and noticed that the guides that keep the edge of the plow from scraping up the driveway are leaving lines on my blacktop. Will this not happen when there is snow on the ground or am I supposed to be keeping the plow and guides up off the driveway like 1/2' or 3/4'?

Anyone else using a zero turn snow plow and rubber chains? Like the mibar system?


----------



## tebletlawns (Oct 26, 2010)

I didn't run any chains last year but I have them in case. Out of about 150 residental drives, I had 3 people complain about scratching up the drive. Its gonna happen, just do your best to keep it to a minimum.


----------

